# LGB amfleet cars



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me how tall these are from rail to top of the roof? I'm guessing they're made in something bigger taht 1/29 to would look wrong with 1/29 diesels....

J.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've wanted to get some just to try lowering them like I did the engine. looks alot better.


----------

